# tiny black frogs- what are they?



## gecko-mad (Mar 23, 2007)

I have a large viv spare in a few weeks and me & dad wanted frogs in it. We went to Hollybush a few months back and saw these tiny (less than 1cm long), black frogs. Does anyone know what they could be? 

I know its probably a long shot but i really want to surprise my dad. There were quite a few of them in the tank and they were on deep mud with a large bowl of water. Im not sure if they had any heat though.

Thankyou for looking:smile:


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

going to be hard to Id withouta bit more to go on, and i wouldnt recommend buying them if you dont know what they are, as it will be impossible to recreate the right conditions for them. 

i would hope the shop can tell you? 

any markings at all?


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 23, 2007)

No markings, sorry.

We havent been to the shop for quite a while now so not sure if they would have any in. There always seems to be different reptiles etc everytime we go there.

I knew it would be hard to find out what they are but thought it would be best to ask to see if anyone knew:lol2: If i did find out what they were i would have done some research anyway.


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

if they were that small i would say dart frogs or maybe mantella? they tend to have some other markings though. usually very vivid.

just trying to think of any frogs that have black babies....hmmm...


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Was there skin smooth or bumpy? some of the burrowing frogs need that kind of set up and are dark coloured, like the African ones i think...


----------



## Mark Harrington (Mar 5, 2007)

*hollybush frogs id*

Hi been there a couple of times myself recenlty they were most likley fire bellied toads, they have them in stock all the time.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

yeah fire bellies if they are in hollybush. very very small babies.


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

they really are small babies if they are 1cm firebellies...would worry about them surviving when that small...poor little fellows...


----------

